# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Hardware] Du jus pour les vacances

## La Rédaction

Les départs en vacances approchent et pour éviter de tomber en panne de batterie sur votre iPod ou votre PSP, j'ai trouvé l'arme parfaite, des piles. Euh non c'est pas ça, un chargeur ! Oui c'est mieux, mais pas n'importe lequel, un chargeur qui se branche sur la prise casque de l'avion. Il vous suffira d'y coller votre appareil en USB et de pousser le volume à fond pour recharger votre joujou. 700 appareils seraient compatibles avec le InFlight Power, alors avec un peu de chance votre PDA ou votre lecteur de DVD y figure. Vous trouverez plus d'information en allant directement sur la page officielle à cette adresse.





Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Rohirrim

C'est génial ce truc   ::blink::

----------


## SetaSensei

Fallait y penser

On peut recharger une bombe aussi avec ?

----------


## montou

et si on recharge un ipod A avec un ipod B qui est lui même rechargé par cet ipod A : obtient-on un "mouvememnt permétuel d'énergie" ?

----------


## Gana

> et si on recharge un ipod A avec un ipod B qui est lui même rechargé par cet ipod A : obtient-on un "mouvememnt permétuel d'énergie" ?


Oui, ou l'explosion de la terre faut voir je sais pas trop

----------


## francou008

Enfin pouvoir exploiter les compagnies aeriennes....  :P  :P  :P 
Les roles s'inversent!

----------


## Erokh

> Fallait y penser
> 
> On peut recharger une bombe aussi avec ?


C'est à l'étude   ::P: h34r:

----------


## francou008

On a le droit de brancher une machine a laver ou un fer a repasser dessus aussi? Parceque c'est interdit sur les bateaux de croisiere

----------


## Ragondin

y a pas la meme chose pour ma DS Lite tombé du camion ?   ::lol::

----------


## Niklaos

C'est exactement ce qu'il me fallait pour ramener ma tour et mon ecran a tube 21" dans l'avion  ::):

----------


## Biskuit

L'idée et le produit sont sympatoches tout plein, mais le :
*" InFlight even works on ALL first class seats AND business/coach class."*
me gène un peu... Est-ce à dire que seuls les passagers de première et business pourront l'utiliser ??   ::blink::

----------


## Ragondin

> L'idée et le produit sont sympatoches tout plein, mais le :
> *" InFlight even works on ALL first class seats AND business/coach class."*
> me gène un peu... Est-ce à dire que seuls les passagers de première et business pourront l'utiliser ??



bah oui.. on les emmerde les pauvres  :D  *provoc*

----------


## Daystrom

> et si on recharge un ipod A avec un ipod B qui est lui même rechargé par cet ipod A : obtient-on un "mouvememnt permétuel d'énergie" ?



Non car pour obtenir ce que tu indique il faudrait que l'ensemble sois au zero absolu pour eviter toute perte d'energie notamment par echauffement c'est le second principe de la thermodynamique, l'entropie ne peux qu'augmenté avec le temps.
Dans ce etat dit de bose-einstein la matiere à l'echelle atomique n'oppose plus de resistance au mouvement des éléctrons.
Pour eviter un refroidissement plus couteux il faudrait s'acheminer vers des cable supraconducteur a haute temperature (-170°c temperature de l'azote liquide)  ainis que des batteries supraconductrice.
Autant les cables existe (notamment pour un transport à titre experimental du coté de San Fransico), autant pour la batterie çà n'est qu'a l'ordre theorique actuellement, mais en s'acheminant vers des batteries a nanotude carbone refroidi cryogeniquement. Dans cette configuration le nanotube a un comportement identique a celui d'un condensateur.

----------


## Rohirrim

::huh::   krrrr cerveau en dysfonctionneemnt *arrêt système

----------


## francou008

il n'y a rien de compliqué en ce que dit castor, il suffit d'avoir suivi quelques cours de physique, la supraconductivité c'est tout con

peut etre qu'il raconte n'importe quoi, mais le tout a presque un sens

----------


## Harfanganum

J'avoue que je prends moins souvent l'avion que le soleil donc je préfère me tourner vers un : chargeur UTILE !!!

----------


## francou008

c'est quoi ce qu'il y a sur ta photo?

----------


## Marty

> J'avoue que je prends moins souvent l'avion que le soleil donc je préfère me tourner vers un : chargeur UTILE !!!


Etant un habitant de la bretgane cotiere, ce chargeur ne me sert a rien  :;):  :D mais c'est pas con. Si tu trouve le meme avec une mini éolienne je suis preneur   ::lol::

----------


## Eno Onmai

> Etant un habitant de la bretgane cotiere, ce chargeur ne me sert a rien  :D mais c'est pas con. Si tu trouve le meme avec une mini éolienne je suis preneur


Pour la bretagne, c'est un systeme fonctionnant par les courants marins. genre la centrale marémotrice de poche, ça doit grave le faire sur la plage (par contre, l'eau salée, c'est moins glop avec la PSP :P)

edit : Ca me fait penser à une petite chanson "ils ont des tonneaux ronds, vive la bretagne,ils ont des tonneaux ronds, vive les bretons!" Je m'en vais, pas la peine de me raccompagner.

----------


## Erokh

Ca dépend où on se trouve: dans le Golfe du Morbihan, il y a peu de marées, donc le système de maréemotrice, c'est pas forcément glop en Bretagne non plus... 

De toute façon dans le Morbihan, il fait beaucoup plus beau, du coup le système à lumière peut très bien marcher :P

----------


## SirJeannot

sachant qu'un lecteur mp3 a 6h min d'autonomie et qu'un pc dure 5h, je doute de l'utilité de ce genre de gadget sponso SkyMall sur un vol régulier, à moins de faire paris-sydney sans escale en continu.   ::lol::

----------

